# A pic of my new horse *Name Ideas?"



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of that Thoroughbred I was telling you all that I was getting. Her registered name is Perfect Flush, and they call her Mrs. P, but I hate that. 
Here father was American Standard and her mother was Vicarious. 
What do you all think?

Any ideas for barn names?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are a few:

Royal

Annabelle (Bella?)

Jazz

Brandy

Whiskey

Lacey

Bailey


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd just stick with Flushy.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww she is so cute!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the names 

Seanna

Luna

Keyaira

Mena

Sorry I like girlie names...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, I'm terrible with names, but I just wanted to tell you she's a pretty lil lady!


----------



## BarrelGurl405 (Mar 22, 2008)

awww she has a pretty face. lets see how about 

misty

sierra

lady

lacy

ella

idk thats all i got, lol


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

Those are some great ideas. I just can not stand that they call her Mrs. P, she is to pretty for that. Here is her bloodlines it is pretty interesting, and if you look at the blood lines of her daddy her ggggggrandfather is impressive

http://www.pedigreequery.com/

Type in Perfect Flush


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

she would be a really cute Lucy
&
i know ur looking for barn names but i also thought up the show name Lady Lucy

yup


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been thinking on *Misty or Missy*, since she is so used to be calling Mrs. P, that these names should be easier for her.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

or even......mipsy? .......weird it just come into ma head


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

Cute! I see her as a Bella or Lacy.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

awww...!

bella

lucy

poppy

penny

missy


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i like JDI's suggestion; jazz  you could call her jasmine and jazz or jazzy for short  thats where my user name came from but i never ended up naming the horse that


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

She is really pretty! She looks like either a Darby or Ratunda. Maybe a Maria


----------

